# Questions about wifi reciever of WiFi Headphone



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi there.
Before maybe one hour i took one WiFi headphones,but i see that there is no wifi receiver here. Can i buy some "board" and some way program it to work with these headphones or my chance is to search for a original 'stick'

thanks in advance


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Some WiFi equipment is paired and 'locked' to the USB-dongle, and can only be used together. If the headphones are 'Blutooth' then almost any USB transceiver (dongle) should work OK.

What make & model headphones do you have?


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

Logitech h600


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you plugging the USB dongle into a USB-hub, or straight into the PC? If using a hub, try straight into the PC.

From the '*Device Manager*' expand the '*Bluetooth*' entry then select and right-click each of the various Logitech entries and select '*Properties*'. Look for a tab called '*Power Management*' and ensure the '*Allow the PC to turn this device off to save power*' (or something like this) is unticked.

If the above doesn't help, according to the Logitech 'Quick-Start' guide, it's 'Bluetooth 2.1' so any new Bluetooth tranciever should be OK, just ensure it's 'V 2.1' or higher (the higher standards are backwards-compatible).

Otherwise, check the warranty and return for a replacement if still covered :wink:


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

If i purchase one of this will it be okey?

3 5mm USB Bluetooth 2 1 Adapter Wireless Stereo Aux Audio Music Speaker Receiver | eBay


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

In theory it should work OK but there's several points worth noting:

1} - It's 'unbranded', meaning it's very likely to be poorly made, possibly dead out of the package.
2} - Shipped from China means a long wait for replacement, if it's faulty on delivery (see #1)

There's several 'general' adaptors available by CSR which, although not a top brand-name, isn't a bad unit for reliability, I've several pals who're happy with theirs in their PCs and laptops :wink: - *Link*


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi again. My bluetooth usb adapters are here but yesterday i plug them into my work personal computer. Both of them are blinking but i think i didn`t saw anything new in win 8.1 device manager. I have Linux machine here(notebook) - it`s my primary computer. Here`s the output of the commands when i plug the module:

i plug it into USB 2 port.

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 13d3:5710 IMC Networks UVC VGA Webcam
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

the vga cam i thing is my integrated cam. The Logitech is my mouse (it`s dell but i think it`s shown as Logitech)


----------

